# Pushups



## BulkHead (Nov 17, 2005)

A lot of people say pushups are worthless but they are very wrong.It is good for your lats,triceps,and chest.You maybe dont do enough to feel it .Just do 100 or more and you will feel it the next day.Also I recomend Dips.Good for triceps and lats.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 17, 2005)

Pushups suck.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> A lot of people say pushups are worthless but they are very wrong.It is good for your lats,triceps,and chest.You maybe dont do enough to feel it .Just do 100 or more and you will feel it the next day.Also I recomend Dips.Good for triceps and lats.


 So "feeling it the next day" is a good standard to measure the effectiveness of an exercise? Let me belt your kneecaps with a bat for a few minutes. Surely all that pain you'll be in for the rest of your life means you'll have 30" quads in no time.


----------



## BulkHead (Nov 17, 2005)

I meant muscle soreness from the excersize.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> I meant muscle soreness from the excersize.


 Well then let me stab your biceps with a 6" field knife. Your muscles will burn, ache, and even bleed, so is that better than preacher curl?


----------



## BulkHead (Nov 17, 2005)

shut up


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> shut up


 Are your fingers sore from typing bullshit? Good workout!!


----------



## BulkHead (Nov 17, 2005)

Now you're just being stupid. Cut it out. Can anyone ever have a serious thread on here. At least no one has called something gay...yet....Oh yeah is your moth sore from talk bull?


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> Now you're just being stupid. Cut it out. Can anyone ever have a serious thread on here. At least no one has called something gay...yet....Oh yeah is your moth sore from talk bull?


     Is your IQ sore from lak grammer and spelling bility?


----------



## BulkHead (Nov 17, 2005)

Is your brain sore from thinkin so hard?


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> Is your brain sore from thinkin so hard?


 If so it's going to grow, right?


----------



## BulkHead (Nov 17, 2005)

In most cases but not yours!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> In most cases but not yours!


 But according to you soreness means good workout.


----------



## god hand (Nov 17, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> In most cases but not yours!


Pushups are good for lats? Get off this fuckin site you FUCKING troll!


----------



## BulkHead (Nov 17, 2005)

Good brain workout then, bud!


----------



## GFR (Nov 17, 2005)

I do jumping jacks for my lats and chest.....much better than free weights or push ups for building size and strength.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

I am apalled that there is a post about training here, just apalled.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am apalled that there is a post about training here, just apalled.


 I've read that apalling isolates the lower inner pecs. You'll have good inner lower chest development in no time, that is if you get sore.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

As a mod, I feel the training talk ends here.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am apalled that there is a post about training here, just apalled.


 It's not that bad, since this thread's information is completely worthless, just like all the other open chat threads.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> A lot of people say pushups are worthless but they are very wrong.It is good for your lats,triceps,and chest.You maybe dont do enough to feel it .Just do 100 or more and you will feel it the next day.Also I recomend Dips.Good for triceps and lats.



If you can do 100 push-ups do you really think you are going to build muscle doing them?

Dips are great, but I have to hang at least 100lbs from my waist to get anything out of them.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2005)

They are very wrong.  Pushups are a great exercise for building size and strength if you are weak and you can't do very many.  Once they become easy and you can perform in excess of 20, then they become great at developing localized muscular endurance.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2005)

It's better than nothing.


----------



## silencer (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Cowpimp. Pushups for most people who train are there simply for endurance training purposes in my opinion. This must be the case, otherwise I'm sure it wouldn't be incorporated into military training as a core exercise.

On the other hand, I wonder if 1 handed Pushups could increase size? I mean I could barely do about 8 last time I tried.


----------



## goal_500_bench (Nov 18, 2005)

Push-ups?? Push-ups take away strength when you try to heavy lift on other free-weight exercises.  I lost damn near 60 pounds on the bench press foolin around with push-ups. I tried to do  dumbell press with two 105lbs I  could barely get it up!!


----------



## garethhe (Nov 18, 2005)

1 handed incline pushup...sounds like a workout to me if one can't get to the gym.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> Push-ups?? Push-ups take away strength when you try to heavy lift on other free-weight exercises.  I lost damn near 60 pounds on the bench press foolin around with push-ups. I tried to do  dumbell press with two 105lbs I  could barely get it up!!


Whats your workout now for chest??

When I did a light day....25-35 rep bench day once a week...plus my one heavy day for chest 5-8 reps, my bench shot up like crazy.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> They are very wrong.  Pushups are a great exercise for building size and strength if you are weak and you can't do very many.  Once they become easy and you can perform in excess of 20, then they become great at developing localized muscular endurance.



I agree with that, BUT he said _"Just do 100 or more and you will feel it the next day."_


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I agree with that, BUT he said _"Just do 100 or more and you will feel it the next day."_



Yeah, you're right.  All that is going to do is increase muscular endurance and pose some level of taxation on the cardiovascular system.  It may also enhance recovery if implemented properly so that you are not going anywhere near failure.  However, it will not do anything to directly improve strength or increase muscle mass.


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 18, 2005)

I think this is kind of dependent on your age. ( If that makes sense. ) And what level of strength your at. I know guys younger then 20, but older then 12 that benefit more from pushups ( strength and endurance wise ) then they do benchpress.  I think once you reach certain barriers and or stop producing as much testerone ( as you grow older ) you'll see more benefit from good ole' bench.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> I think this is kind of dependent on your age. ( If that makes sense. ) And what level of strength your at. I know guys younger then 20, but older then 12 that benefit more from pushups ( strength and endurance wise ) then they do benchpress.  I think once you reach certain barriers and or stop producing as much testerone ( as you grow older ) you'll see more benefit from good ole' bench.



Being young doesn't magically make a pushup provide sufficient intensity to promote hypertrophy or strength gains.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Nov 19, 2005)

itrained with a friend from hs this summer who plays football atdiv1aa school. at end of chest workout wed do a set of xplosive pushups than immediatley do push ups on a 5 pound med ball. the first workout i couldnt even finish a set on the med balls but by end of summer i could do them effortlesslyy. it worked the stabalizing muscle in ure shoulders and chest n my bench went up alot becasue of it. if u want u bench to go up i suggest doing sum of these stablizing exercises they worked really good for me  in2months my bench went up a good 30lbs.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2005)

Explosive pushups are a different story.  Plyometrics can be thought of along the same lines as speed training.  You are training the rate of force generation via adaptations of the central nervous system, and you recruit many type IIb fibers performing this kind of training.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> itrained with a friend from hs this summer who plays football atdiv1aa school. at end of chest workout wed do a set of *xplosive pushups* than immediatley do push ups on a 5 pound med ball. the first workout i couldnt even finish a set on the med balls but by end of summer i could do them effortlesslyy. it worked the stabalizing muscle in ure shoulders and chest n my bench went up alot becasue of it. if u want u bench to go up i suggest doing sum of these stablizing exercises they worked really good for me  in2months my bench went up a good 30lbs.


Great way to tear a nerve


----------



## Spud (Nov 19, 2005)

I beg to differ. I find that pushups are a great way to warm up at the start of a workout or to cool down at the end of a workout. Obviously if you are so out of shape that you have trouble with just doing a few, then this won't work for you, but if you were in decent enough shape, doing 20 or so of them will start the blood flowing with minimal muscle strain. It is also a great compound exersice as it uses not only the arms, but the entire core as well.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 20, 2005)

U guyz r so rong!
My coach told me doing 1000 pushpus everynight will make me HUGE!
High school coaches are such gurus!


----------



## JOHNYORK (Nov 20, 2005)

the strength coach was at miami for 15 yrs i highly doubt he would give players a workout plan that would possibly rip there nerve


----------



## John Rambo (Nov 20, 2005)

If I could only do one exercise it would be pushups.  I do a set of about 40 almost every day, and that is in addition to other weight training.  Pushups are great!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2005)

John Rambo said:
			
		

> If I could only do one exercise it would be pushups. I do a set of about 40 almost every day, and that is in addition to other weight training. Pushups are great!


 push-ups are actually completely worthless!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 20, 2005)

This is a hillarious thread.  Either people consider the pushup worthless, or they consider it the best exercise ever for the upper body.

There is nothing magical about this lift.  Physiology doesn't totally get flushed down the toilet because you are doing a pushup instead of bench pressing.


----------



## John Rambo (Nov 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> push-ups are actually completely worthless!



Why?

PS: That Red Sox avatar rocks!


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 21, 2005)

i like my pushups.     so suck it trebek


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> the strength coach was at miami for 15 yrs i highly doubt he would give players a workout plan that would possibly rip there nerve


Who cares what some strength coach said.....
That type of pushup is a waste of time and dangerous.
And.................I tore a nerve doing them, but I guess I'm the only person in the world to get that injury


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 21, 2005)

If anybody is curious, I can do about 720 pushups on an empty stomach and about 785 while on gear.







Just thought I would share that due to popular demand.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 21, 2005)

My favorite kind of pushups are the orange ones.  Grape is pretty good too.  I remember when those first came out, when I was younger.  The great commercial they had:  "Don't push me.  Push a Pushpop."  
















Oh, wait, I'm talking about the wrong thing huh?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2005)

the point is if you can do 100 push-ups you should not be using them for size and strength gains because they will not cause any hypertrophy, in this case they would be a good warm-up exercise and nothing more.

if you are just starting out and have a hard time doing 10 push-ups then they will be a worthwhile exercise initially.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

I like how GoCocksDJS ripped on a 12 year old kid.  Way to show adult figure you fuck up


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> I like how GoCocksDJS ripped on a 12 year old kid.  Way to show adult figure you fuck up


Is he really 12?


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

OK here we go
lets bust a nut 
Current
Age:12
wieght:97
BF%:not much
Bench:130
Curl:60
middle grip bench:80



Unless you can prove him otherwise.  Some people are just dicks.  Fuck you DJS


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

I like some of the more complex push-ups, like dive bombers or hindu push-ups for wrestlers or gymnasts.  I wouldn't expect too much hypertrophy from them, but they are a good functional exercise for peeps who have to work with their own bodyweight.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> OK here we go
> lets bust a nut
> Current
> Age:12
> ...


I am also 12 years old


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am also 12 years old


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Why would a 12 year old girl be hanging on a bodybuilding forum?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Why would a 12 year old girl be hanging on a bodybuilding forum?


To meet old guys like foreman.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> To meet old guys like foreman.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

He promised me candy. He told he has a special lolipop that squirts yummy goo that he wants to share with me.

Should I trust him??


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

You slut


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Thats what he calls me, do you know him??


----------



## BulkHead (Nov 21, 2005)

I know him  he is my gardener


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

It's nice to know I'm going off to fight for people like you in six months.

Makes me question whether military service for this ungrateful country is worthwhile.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

You didn't get a lollipop when you were 12? Your a bad old man.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

17 actually


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope you fucken get aids.

waste of space


Just like those gothic pieces of shit... how I would love to just go and shoot all those fuckers up


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> It's nice to know I'm going off to fight for people like you in six months.
> 
> *Makes me question whether military service for this ungrateful country is worthwhile*.


The rich will love you for it  
Your job is to protect their interests.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

We can share the lollipop foreman wants to give me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

You mean the French?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> It's nice to know I'm going off to fight for people like you in six months.
> 
> Makes me question whether military service for this ungrateful country is worthwhile.


Foreman just told me that while your overseas he is going to take me and your wife on a special trip


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

foreman, I couldn't tell if that was sarcasm or the un-usual compliment that servicemen rarely get nowadays.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Hahahahahaha.

The French too.  God damnit this world is fucked up

HOw long till we can colonize other planets?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> foreman, I couldn't tell if that was sarcasm or the un-usual compliment that servicemen rarely get nowadays.




I would go with the former...


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

That's why I don't date and plan on getting married till I get back.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Adultry is so common nowadays.  Fuck anyone who cheats on their spouse.  

hmmm, maybe I'll take up some vigilante work


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> foreman, I couldn't tell if that was sarcasm or the un-usual compliment that servicemen rarely get nowadays.


Who fights???????????? the fucking poor  
Who's interests are the poor fighting for ???? The top 1%  
Now go die for the rich man dummy.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Who fights???????????? the fucking poor
> Who's interests are the poor fighting for ???? The top 1%
> Now go die for the rich man dummy.


 
 Wow calling somebody a dummy for joining the military  ........with "supportive" jack ass americans like you who needs enemies? Its too bad your mom couldn't turn that last trick for $15 to get that abortion........god knows you've displayed reproduction in your family should have ceased years ago.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Wow calling somebody a dummy for joining the military  ........with "supportive" jack ass americans like you who needs enemies? Its too bad your mom couldn't turn that last trick for $15 to get that abortion........god knows you've displayed reproduction in your family should have ceased years ago.


        


I fully support the poor who die for the top 1%, better them than me  
Decimating the  middle class in America by the Rich has really helped the "all volunteer military"...........so no draft   Thus I don't have to move to Canada just yet.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> It's nice to know I'm going off to fight for people like you in six months.
> 
> Makes me question whether military service for this ungrateful country is worthwhile.



Is it me, or does every single person overseas talk like this?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I fully support the poor who die for the top 1%, better them than me
> Decimating the  middle class in America by the Rich has really helped the "all volunteer military"...........so no draft   Thus I don't have to move to Canada just yet.


 
 Feel free to get the fuck out now.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Feel free to get the fuck out now.


Just the facts......................no different then the ones you love to post   sucks when they don't suit your purpose or hate.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Feel free to get the fuck out now.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Shows what you know.  I live in a rich neighborhood, and could probably live off my parents if I wanted to the rest of my life.

Too bad I'm not like that.

I'm going to The United States Military Academy at Westpoint in about 6 months.  They take the top academic and physical candidates that apply.

So don't give me the shit about being rich.  I have strong ambition to make money and was debating whether to go into business before this.

I'd gladly die for my country, so don't talk about how the poor go and die for everyone else.  A soldier is a soldier, either way you look at it.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

I just think it's funny how people don't appreciate/know what the military does.  Will it take foreigners at your doorstep and sheltering in your garage before you people understand?  Freedom isn't free


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Foreman, just remember karma my friend.

Someday you'll wish you supported your country.

so get the fuck out.  Go to canada.  Screw those french bitches.  NO one wants you.


And are you like the blacks?  The people who disrespect hardworking americans?

Obviously you don't have much ambition.  It's not that hard to make money in this country, seeing as it's free enterprise.

You're just holding yourself back


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Shows what you know. * I live in a rich neighborhood, and could probably live off my parents if I wanted to the rest of my life.*
> 
> 
> I'm going to The United States Military Academy at* Westpoint* in about 6 months.
> ...


Then you really are an idiot.................or just a lier.

Oh...........*West Point* is two words not one, you might want to remember that tidbit of information.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And you have a lot to fucken say about the draft/volunteering aspect of the military, seeing as how you'd commit treason to your country if the necessity arose


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And you have a lot to fucken say about the draft/volunteering aspect of the military, seeing as how you'd commit treason to your country if the necessity arose


It hasn't arose since WW2...................but you feel free to use the military to get yourself out of the ghetto 
And serve your rich masters well.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Idiot for what?

Not mooching off of others for the rest of my life.  Actually making myself something.  Actually making a difference.

So what... you're gonna grow up and say what to your future family?  I worked as some shitty ass punk, switching jobs every 2 years because i couldn't make ends meat to pay for half of my bitches apartment fees.

Get a fucken life.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just the facts......................no different then the ones you love to post   sucks when they don't suit your purpose or hate.


 I wasn't aware that the poor was the middle class.  Thanks for the "facts."


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Like you know me and my ghetto origins.

And you have to accuse me of my spelling to prove a point?


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

I can't wait till our political system changes.

You know it will

Democracy is flawed.  Wait till our true ancestorial ways come back.  Men are meant to be led, not persuaded.

After all, who knows, maybe we'll be the next big oligarchy 

and bring back some god damn discipline this country needs


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware that the poor was the middle class.  Thanks for the "facts."


Not what I said.................but feel free to avoid the truth and twist my words if it makes you feel better. Doing that is much essayer than actually thinking.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


 Should you be out using your ninja "Mouth of Pleasure" technique on your boyfriend?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> I can't wait till our political system changes.
> 
> You know it will
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oligarchy
So tell  us how its not just that right now???


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

Will you honkeys chill out.  Just hang loose, bloods, just hang loose.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And, since you're so familiar with "West Point", shouldn't you know that you're paid for college, you're paid while you're in college, and you're paid when you get out.

The only downside is that when you come out you'd have used up 9 years which you could have spent working and starting a business.

Oh well, I'll live with the certainty of life-long benefits, 150k+ payment a year, and the possiblity of retiring at the age of 40


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Should you be out using your ninja "Mouth of Pleasure" technique on your boyfriend?



Is that how he's getting his XBOX 360?


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

But I guess life is worth living, in which case, money doesn't matter.

Isn't that right foreman?  Money isn't one of your "things", yet you bash people who have it.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not what I said.................but feel free to avoid the truth and twist my words if it makes you feel better. Doing that is much essayer than actually thinking.


 This from the asshat who's usual reply is a image.

 And what the hell is "essayer"?  Stick to images, they don't involve the hard to use words.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Dream on.................You'll be target practice for the next culture the American rich decide to decimate.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Is that how he's getting his XBOX 360?


 Just 12 more uses the technique and that XBOX is all his.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> This from the *asshat* who's usual reply is a image.
> 
> And what the hell is "essayer"?  Stick to images, they don't involve the hard to use words.


Again you avoid the comment and use insults.........Typical of someone who has nothing worthwhile to contribute.


Nice spelling by the way, is that a new word you just decided to make up??


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> But I guess life is worth living, in which case, money doesn't matter.
> 
> Isn't that right foreman?  Money isn't one of your "things", yet you bash people who have it.


Mt Family is very wealthy.................so I want to personally thank you for fighting to protect our financial interests.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

Its kind of funny how SOME people make fun or something, or better yet take a position against something  and  have piss poor justification...it just humors me.  When in reality they're mindless fools who just love to show their ass. Actually the reality probably is either A: formansucks joined the military and probably couldn't hack boot camp and dropped out or B: wanted to join but couldn't because of backround or C: (the likely) formawasoverrated grew up with a silver spoon in his mouth, crack head mama still wipes his ass, and maybe besides lifting has never broken a sweat in his life and wouldn't have a clue about doing something for himslef.....for a sense of pride and accomplishment along with opening up several opportunities to start adult life per se.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Again you avoid the comment and use insults.........Typical of someone who has nothing worthwhile to contribute.


  Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.  

 And what do you think you're doing? Bitching about how the system is keeping you down. Oh yeah, your contributing. Of course your contribution is only happening in your mind. All you'll do with your life is spend it whining about how life isn't fair. Well, life isn't fair, tough shit. Spend your pathetic life crying into you lower middle class beer, while those who want to will make a prosperous life for themselves do just that.

  Isn't it always someone else's fault?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Its kind of funny how SOME people make fun or something, or better yet take a position against something  and  have piss poor justification...it just humors me.  When in reality they're mindless fools who just love to show their ass. Actually the reality probably is either A:* formansucks joined the military and probably couldn't hack boot camp and dropped out* or B: wanted to join but couldn't because of backround or C: (the likely) formawasoverrated grew up with a silver spoon in his mouth, crack head mama still wipes his ass, and maybe besides lifting has never broken a sweat in his life and wouldn't have a clue about doing something for himslef.....for a sense of pride and accomplishment along with opening up several opportunities to start adult life per se.


Come over to my house and personally train me   I bet with your invaluable help I could become a grunt.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> *Talk about the pot calling the kettle black*.
> 
> And what do you think you're doing? Bitching about how the system is keeping you down. Oh yeah, your contributing. Of course your contribution is only happening in your mind. All you'll do with your life is spend it whining about how life isn't fair. Well, life isn't fair, tough shit. Spend your pathetic life crying into you lower middle class beer, while those who want to will make a prosperous life for themselves do just that.
> 
> Isn't it always someone else's fault?


Please don't start with the racism you feel for the Blacks......we have heard more than enough about that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

I wouldn't join the military because, for some reason, telling them you will give them 4 years and them actually having the ability to hold me for 8 sounds like a kinda raw deal to me.

Fuck whitey.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Again you avoid the comment and use insults.........Typical of someone who has nothing worthwhile to contribute.


 So...............when are you going to contribute something worthwhile? You've been breathing our oxygen for long enough; you can take a potatoe pealer to your throat anytime now


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> So...............when are you going to contribute something worthwhile? You've been breathing our oxygen for long enough; you can take a potatoe pealer to your throat anytime now


I have no plan to contribute to this or any culture.
I will just live off my fathers money and hard work.
But you feel free to work or join the military......I feel that all of you poor should do that.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Come over to my house and personally train me   I bet with your invaluable help I could become a grunt.


 why?, no matter how many times you try to mold a pile of shit its still going to be a pile of shit........


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I wouldn't join the military because, for some reason, telling them you will give them 4 years and them actually having the ability to hold me for 8 sounds like a kinda raw deal to me.
> 
> Fuck whitey.


 agreed


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please don't start with the racism you feel for the Blacks......we have heard more than enough about that.


 Talk about dodging the topic.

 Have fun wasting your life away crying that some negative part of your life (or your entire life) is someone else's fault.  Boo-fucking-hoo.  

 That stings doesn't it?  Knowing that your failed life will be your fault and not anyone else.  Go have those weekend "I need to feel better" beers.  Go complain on an Internet forum about how the system is keeping you down and not your own lack of self-responsibility.

 Yeah, have fun with that life.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> why?, no matter how many times you try to mold a pile of shit its still going to be a pile of shit........


Thats too bad, I was looking forward to your brilliant training program and motivating stories.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> *Talk about dodging the topic.*
> 
> Have fun wasting your life away crying that some negative part of your life (or your entire life) is someone else's fault.  Boo-fucking-hoo.
> 
> ...


When in Rome


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> why?, no matter how many times you try to mold a pile of shit its still going to be a pile of shit........


what if you mold it with freshly scented ceramics?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> agreed



If they offered a 2 year deal and paid for at least half of my school loans I would consider it, I think seeing the world would be a valuable experience.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow computer lagged up...

So foreman, what's your excuse?  Why do you hate america and everything it stands for?

And America isn't an oligarchy right now.  Our gay ass political system holds us back from that.  WE think we are, and maybe try to be sometimes, but we aren't because we don't use force within our own nation.

True oligarchy is like the Taliban, who controlled their country (with their small group) with military force

I can't wait for the day when America dodges it's stupid political policies and is able to torture in prison, shoot the guilty, and hang those responsible for treason


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

My one regret is that I never joined the service.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And what proof do you have that you serve 8 on a 4 year term?

If you're stupid enough to sign up for 8 years, when meaning for, then you're just fuckin stupid.

Plus it gives you a sense of joy knowing that you served your country, rather than sitting on your ass at home feeding off of your parents' success.

What is life if you don't better yourself and others around you.  Why bother living?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats too bad, I was looking forward to your brilliant training program and motivating stories.


 
 You couldn't get off  mama's tit or daddy's sack (pending on day of the week) long enough to bennefit.  But then again it would require some self motivation and independence so it probably wouldn't work to well being you've certainly displayed you're the type of person that very dependent.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

You see, that's what most people don't realize.  The world is a huge place, and 1 life doesn't matter.

The world as a society wouldn't care if foreman dropped dead right now.  So why shouldn't he?  Why is he so concerned on what people owe him?  He's a wart on society's ass


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Knock* Knock* 
Is this the push up thread room?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> What is life if you don't better yourself and others around you.


 It's a life of getting over 20,000 posts on some Internet forum in a few months.  I bet his mother is proud.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And I don't think he gets in fights often....

he's one of those punk ass jocks that think they're better than everyone else until they get butt fucked by some guy smaller than them.

He thinks he's the shit but he can't back it up with experience, just his sadistical ego


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Knock* Knock*
> Is this the push up thread room?


 "Is this the push up thread room", who?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

They have that option to keep you more than 4.  Case in point, I had a buddy who's 4 year term was up, but they kept him for 18 more months.  I am fairly certain that you can't say I will go in for only 4, even the 2 year jaunts they are considering offering soon still have the option for them to keep you up to 8 years.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Wow computer lagged up...
> 
> So foreman, what's your excuse?  Why do you hate america and everything it stands for? *I love what America was supposed to stand for but hate that it never lived up to its potential
> *
> ...


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Knowing people like him, I'm guessing he's reading this thread right now, laughing at our comments towards him because he thinks he's the better man by walking away.

WRONG

He's still reading this post, but doesn't want to post because he thinks he's won.
If you're still reading this god damn post you're still involved

So post you pussy... show us why you have so many posts


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> It's a life of getting over 20,000 posts on some Internet forum in a few months.  I bet his mother is proud.


You are so full of hate!!!! Why is that??


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And what proof do you have that you serve 8 on a 4 year term?
> 
> If you're stupid enough to sign up for 8 years, when meaning for, then you're just fuckin stupid.
> 
> ...


 Ok Jr don't get ahead of yourself now....I'm not sure about West Point but the other military branche's contracts typically are 4 active and 4 inactive reserve- meaning after your 4 active are done you are done unless somthing happens pretty much like what is going on now, then all it takes is a registered telegram from "uncle sam" and you are reactivated just like that; and typically given 48-72hrs to report.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry foreman, didn't know it took you 5 and a half minutes to post a quote


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> You couldn't get off  mama's tit or daddy's sack (pending on day of the week) long enough to bennefit.  But then again it would require some self motivation and independence so it probably wouldn't work to well being you've certainly displayed you're the type of person that very dependent.


True story!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

> I can't wait for the day when America dodges it's stupid political policies and is able to torture in prison, shoot the guilty, and hang those responsible for treason America has always done that.....what fantasy land have you been living in??



Don't you read history or current events?


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are so full of hate!!!! Why is that??



You disrespected our country, and you deserve it.  Fuckers like you don't deserve life.  Make room for people who want to better society.

So stop fucking your girlfriend and invent a new lamp.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And foreman has to back up our insults to make himself look better.

So answer my question, what's your deal and why are you so fucking ungrateful?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Ok Jr don't get ahead of yourself now....I'm not sure about West Point but the other military branche's contracts typically are 4 active and 4 inactive reserve- meaning after your 4 active are done you are done unless somthing happens pretty much like what is going on now, then all it takes is a registered telegram from "uncle sam" and you are reactivated just like that; and typically given 48-72hrs to report.



No shit, I hope you read what it is you signed Gardon.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And I don't think he gets in fights often....
> 
> he's one of those punk ass jocks that think they're better than everyone else until they get butt fucked by some guy smaller than them.
> 
> He thinks he's the shit but he can't back it up with experience, just his sadistical ego


You hit the nail on the head that time.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are so full of hate!!!! Why is that??


 You mistake contempt for hate.  I've seen people like you my whole life.  How it's always someone else's fault their life is crap and going nowhere.  What a waste of life and a drag on society.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And for the record, you are in west point for 4 years, then serve 5 on active duty after graduation, followed by another 3 years in the reserves (if you decide to leave after the 5 year active service agreement).


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And foreman has to back up our insults to make himself look better.
> 
> So answer my question, what's your deal and why are you so fucking ungrateful?


I owe my gratitude to no Nation.....wake up kid.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't you read history or current events?


 If only it were true.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

So why are you living in a country?  If there were a war, would you fight for your right to live?

What people like foreman don't understand is that Freedom has a price.  Ship him the fuck over to Saudi Arabia and see if he can live the same life he does in the U.S.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You mistake contempt for hate.  I've seen people like you my whole life.  How it's always someone else's fault their life is crap and going nowhere.  What a waste of life and a drag on society.


Not true I blame everyone on this planet, including myself.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Funny how you think that pisses us off with your self-loathing.

It just further proves our point.

Grow a dick, you don't need two in you


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> So why are you living in a country?  If there were a war, would you fight for your right to live?
> 
> What people like foreman don't understand is that Freedom has a price.  Ship him the fuck over to Saudi Arabia and see if he can live the same life he does in the U.S.


You really need to stop watching propaganda films.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And what caused you to say that?

I've been planning on the military since I was a kid... before I watched the news (or rather, knew what the news was)


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And it's not propaganda.  It's my will to change this bullshit society that drives me to the military... so I can make a difference.

I hate how America is run, and it's been a hard enough time fighting for what we have, and it's a shame to let it go to waste.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

In the corner wearing red trunks the heavywieght champion Foremanrules and in the opposite corner  wearing green fatiges we have an up and coming future heavy.........whats his name


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And what caused you to say that?
> 
> I've been planning on the military since I was a kid... before I watched the news (or rather, knew what the news was)


You and all of us were brainwashed as children.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

It's like Christianity in department stores.  "Why the fuck isn't santa here mommy?"
"Oh, sorry junior.  Santa can't come because for some reason, the minority of the population always wins.  The majority of the population is christian, but we can't have santa in our stores because of the couple million people that don't believe in him.... Hey, look at that towel-head!"


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought brainwashing was trying to persuade for a common cause.  What cause are you intended for?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And it's not propaganda.  It's my will to change this bullshit society that drives me to the military... so I can make a difference.
> 
> I hate how America is run, and it's been a hard enough time fighting for what we have, and it's a shame to let it go to waste.


Killing people isn't the answer son.....you need to be protesting or better yet building a future for yourself in politics.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I owe my gratitude to no Nation.....wake up kid.


 the fuck you don't, if it wasn't for the military long before our time you probably wouldn't exist, to put it bluntly. So whether you want to admit it or not you, me and everyone else is in debt per se.  Its all about respect but I wouldn't expect you to understand the concept of that either. That requires at least a 2nd grade mentality.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> I thought brainwashing was trying to persuade for a common cause.  What cause are you intended for?


Procreation, same as everybody else.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> I hate how America is run, and it's been a hard enough time fighting for what we have, and it's a shame to let it go to waste.



Then wouldn't a career in politics be more appropriate than fighting wars based on the policies that you are against?


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

A strong leader has experience.  A strong military background would ensure that non of this "draft-dodging" and "treason pleas" bullshit would ever happen to someone like me.

I'd be the next teddy roosevelt.

Bring imperialism back to America


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd like to ship Foreman's sorry ass to Zimbabwe and see how he feels about owing his lifestyle to the US.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> the fuck you don't, if it wasn't for the military long before our time you probably wouldn't exist, to put it bluntly. So whether you want to admit it or not you, me and everyone else is in debt per se.  Its all about respect but I wouldn't expect you to understand the concept of that either. That requires at least a 2nd grade mentality.


I bet you love the Kennedy speech....
Wake up, you are a free man....try to act like one.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Power brings loyalty.

Isn't that why the congress can't get their act together on this war issue?  Why join a lost cause when you can force them to listen to you through attained power?

I'd like to see half of those congressmen go to war and actually see what it's like... and then make decisions.

I think you know which half I'm talking about


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I'd like to ship Foreman's sorry ass to Zimbabwe and see how he feels about owing his lifestyle to the US.


That is the logic of an imbecile.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

What's your name foreman?  I'll remember it for years to come

Let's see your tough ass tell me your real name, and not some made up bullshit to please yourself.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

An imbecile posts over 21 thousand times on a forum. 

I wonder where all those posts came from?  I'm sure it's arguments like this one, where you're trying to defend some unknown argument that has no factual background or even the slightest hint of intelligence.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh, wait, isn't that the definition of a liberal?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> What's your name foreman?  I'll remember it for years to come
> 
> Let's see your tough ass tell me your real name, and not some made up bullshit to please yourself.


Are you offering me a lifetime of stalking????? I believe that is against the law.....and a good solider must uphold the law


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> I think you know which half I'm talking about




Funny thing is, the half I think you are referring to are more represented by former military than the one I imagine you support.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

So... you're agreeing to our governmental system... yet... you don't follow their rules.

Hipocracy?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> An imbecile posts over 21 thousand times on a forum.
> 
> I wonder where all those posts came from?  I'm sure it's arguments like this one, where you're trying to defend some unknown argument that has no factual background or even the slightest hint of intelligence.


I agree, you are very intelligent and factual in your rantings.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is the logic of an imbecile.


 No it's not, dumbfuck. Each nation owes its current existence to the people who came before and forged it. Either though peace-time efforts or fighting to preserve it. 

  If the nation that you live in means nothing, because you owe it nothing for your way of life, then try living in North Korea.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> So... you're agreeing to our governmental system... yet... you don't follow their rules.
> 
> Hipocracy?


Whats your point???


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> No it's not dumbfuck.  Each nation owes its current existence to the people who came before and forged it. Either though peace-time efforts or fighting to preserve it.
> 
> If the nation that you live in means nothing, because you owe it nothing for your way of life, then try living in North Korea.


The profanity you use really helps your argument.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Funny thing is, the half I think you are referring to are more represented by former military than the one I imagine you support.



Yes, a true military, like the nazi regime in the 40's when they bombed their foes and actually had a war, rather than this Iraq political bullshit.

So why not change it?  War is war.  Civilians die, it's a known fact.  So why sacrafice your own men for some fucken muslim who won't give anything back anyway?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I bet you love the Kennedy speech....
> Wake up, you are a free man....try to act like one.


 Do you believe the shit that comes out of your own mouth? Seriously........Do you think a magic fucking fairy waved a wond and we were all magicly free? You probably do, no you obviously do.

 History wasn't your best subject back in the day of high school/college was it?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

So DR. Freddy Pacheco, what do you think will be the outcome of this fight?

Well this looks like a good one Howard Cosell, so far Foremans been doing his  usual rope a dope trick but we now have a tag team against him. Will he last whole fight? we will sound find.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And what helps you with your argument?  You're disgracing your own country.  There's nothing lower than that.

And my point was that you have no solid stance.  Why do you hate America? (you have yet to answer my question directly)


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The profanity you use really helps your argument.


 So, do you have plans to move to North Korea or Zimbabwe. I'm sure that many members of IM would pitch in for the plane ticket.

 But you won't, will you? Because you know that you live in a great country (made by the men and women of this country) and you don't want to give it up. People have died to maintain our way of life and all you can do is piss on them.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

I think it all stemmed from when I said how adultry is bad.  I guess I touched on his morals.  God forbid the man doesn't fuck someone elses's wife while he's at war.

Didn't your mom bring you up right?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Do you believe the shit that comes out of your own mouth? Seriously........Do you think a magic fucking fairy waved a *wond* and we were all magicly free? You probably do, no you obviously do.
> 
> History wasn't your best subject back in the day of high school/college was it?


I cant believe you don't understand my reference to the Kennedy speech. Go read some history books then get back to me.  


Whats a "wond"?????????????


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And what helps you with your argument?  You're disgracing your own country.  There's nothing lower than that.
> 
> And my point was that you have no solid stance.  Why do you hate America? (you have yet to answer my question directly)


I dislike most governments.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> but we now have a tag team against him. [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://www.fcfighter.com/PICTURES/EC42/wrestling-tag-team.jpg
> ...


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

It's because there's no action in this country.  So many people complain, but no one stops them from complaining.

You didn't hear people questioning Saddam, back when he was in power.  Why do you think he ran the country for as long as he did?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh no!! How much more abuse can a man take, 3 guys are attacking him at the same time......is this man a machine? does he know the word quit.....


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I dislike most governments.



Good, go to holland and live in anarchy.

Go where murder is legal.  I'm sure you'll have fun   

It's a different situation when you grow up, get out of your box, and realize that what you're thinking differs from reality.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> So, do you have plans to move to *North Korea or Zimbabwe*.  I'm sure that many member of IM would pitch in for the plane ticket.
> 
> But you won't, will you? Because you know that you live in a great country (made by the men and women of this country) and you don't want to give it up. People have died to maintain our way of life and all you can do is piss on them.


Its really hard out of over 189 Countries in the world to find one worse than America.........wow how did you find them?????


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Oh no!! How much more abuse can a man take, 3 guys are attacking him at the same time......is this man a machine? does he know the word quit.....



No, he's just ignorant.  This isn't a fight, it's just an attempt to make him realize how much of his life he's wasted feeding off of others.  I hope he gets hit by a car


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Good, go to holland and live in anarchy.
> 
> Go where murder is legal.  I'm sure you'll have fun
> 
> It's a different situation when you grow up, get out of your box, and realize that what you're thinking differs from reality.


Keep naming countries, and I will tell you when I like one of your options for my relocation.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Took you long enough to research how many countries there are in the world, foreman.

Just goes to show you how your intelligence is based on what you can pull out of other people's asses


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> No, he's just ignorant.  This isn't a fight, it's just an attempt to make him realize how much of his life he's wasted feeding off of others.  I hope he gets hit by a car


I do enjoy running in traffic.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Took you long enough to research how many countries there are in the world, foreman.
> 
> Just goes to show you how your intelligence is based on what you can pull out of other people's asses


I made a thread on it months ago..................go look it up Einstein.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

You have a brain, locate some yourself.  According to you every other country is better, so why are you still here?

Ah, yes... it's one of two things:

1)You're too god damn lazy to take action, and realize that moving would be hard
2)You know god damn well that anywhere else but America you'd be killed because of your disgracing remarks.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> min0, superimpose keffe's face in there, or Foreman's if you got it.


Thats my dream come true.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> You have a brain, locate some yourself. * According to you every other country is better, so why are you still here?*
> 
> Ah, yes... it's one of two things:
> 
> ...


Please list all the countries I said were better


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I made a thread on it months ago..................go look it up Einstein.



Why would I look up your post?  If you had half a brain, you'd use it to your advantage in your argument, rather than making your opponent try to justify your stance.

Don't you remember how to debate?  Don't you remember the last time you were trying to decide what fuck partner you wanted next in your sick ass drunken 30 year old orgys?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Why would I look up your post? * If you had half a brain, you'd use it to your advantage in your argument, rather than making your opponent try to justify your stance.*
> 
> Don't you remember how to debate?  Don't you remember the last time you were trying to decide what fuck partner you wanted next in your sick ass drunken 30 year old orgys?


I did use it..............and I'm still waiting for an intelligent response from any of you.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I cant believe you don't understand my reference to the Kennedy speech. Go read some history books then get back to me.
> 
> 
> Whats a "wond"?????????????


 It would take entirely too long to draw pictures for you to understand.

 You're the one who thinks everything he has just appeared one day and that he doesn't owe a bit of respect towards anyone'; and you're telling me to brush up on history.

 I'll just have to write you off as  just another  ungratefull , selfish,inbread waist of human life that makes up the inner asshole of america today.  Remember sleep face down in shrink wrap tonight. cool?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow this has way too many posts to even think about catching up.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Hm... good job.  You can't subtract 3 from 189.

Here let me help you....

America is one.....
minus the other two

yields 186 other country possiblities.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> It would take entirely too long to draw pictures for you to understand.
> 
> You're the one who thinks everything he has just appeared one day and that he doesn't owe a bit of respect towards anyone'; and you're telling me to brush up on history.
> 
> I'll just have to write you off as  just another  ungratefull , selfish,inbread waist of human life that makes up the inner asshole of america today.  Remember sleep face down in shrink wrap tonight. cool?


You really are in love with me.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Foreman, you don't back up yourself with evidence, so how can you say that you're using your brain?

Facts aren't formulated instantaneously, they have to actually be proven.  Where are your facts that America is so terrible?


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And you still haven't answered my question.

Foreman, why do you hate America?


Please answer my question before trying to dispute my ideas further.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




That's the good shit, man.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Hm... good job.  You can't subtract 3 from 189.
> 
> Here let me help you....
> 
> ...


I really don't see your point here, could you try to formulate a sentence that is clear and to the point??


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Foreman, you don't back up yourself with evidence, so how can you say that you're using your brain?
> 
> Facts aren't formulated instantaneously, they have to actually be proven.  Where are your facts that America is so terrible?


We already discussed this.....what more do you want to know???


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

You asked me how many other countries were better than America, and, using simple arithmetic, showed you that 189 minus 3 leaves 186 other countries that you think are better.

Are you going to answer my question?


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

the answer


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its really hard out of over 189 Countries in the world to find one worse than America.........wow how did you find them?????


  I hear that France is great this time of year.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You really are in love with me.


 no but I'd love to have you tied to a chair and make you watch me take a steak knife to your mother and sister.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And you still haven't answered my question.
> 
> Foreman, why do you hate America?
> 
> ...


I dislike most Governments......now consider I do not have detailed knowledge of all 189. America is full of many problems.....too many to list. But lets just say I think the system is unfair.....not the worst and certainly not the best in the World.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> no but I'd love to have you tied to a chair and make you watch me take a steak knife to your mother and sister.


I'm not surprised that you would threaten to torture innocent women.....it fits your M.O.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I hear that France is great this time of year.


I dislike the French almost as much as the Americans.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2005)

Then why stay?  Why not leave?  It's not like anyone would miss you.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And he has yet to consider how valuable freedom is.

Isn't it freedom the one thing that you'd want more than anything else in the world, seeing as how you are so content with having other people fight and die for you, while you sit on your ass and enjoy life?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> the answer


Takes more than one minute to read and respond to your question....sorry


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised that you would threaten to torture innocent women.....it fits your M.O.


 agreed- but the bitches would just be used as a tool to have you mentally fucked for the rest of your life.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Then why stay?  Why not leave?  It's not like anyone would miss you.


I know that you would miss me terribly.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

I hate the french, but hating Americans (myself) would be freaken stupid.

Just like foreman



And ya, America DOES indeed have faults... as I've stated numerous times, but that's no excuse to belittle the troops and all they stand for.

Have some decency.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> agreed- but the bitches would just be used as a tool to have you mentally fucked for the rest of your life.


Yes you torturing innocent women might twist my mind enough to be just like yours.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Takes more than one minute to read and respond to your question....sorry



No, it's the point that I asked it 3 times before hand, and you ignored it.  Don't kid yourself


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Decency is for the slaves.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> No, it's the point that I asked it 3 times before hand, and you ignored it.  Don't kid yourself


You have your answer.................stop and read the thread for once and you will see it


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> *I hate the french*, but hating Americans (myself) would be freaken stupid.
> 
> Just like foreman
> 
> ...


Why do you hate the French??


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes you torturing innocent women might twist my mind enough to be just like yours.


 well being that they're your family members "innocent" would be a bit exagerated..........and no I'd still sleep soundly at night and feel relaxed.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

I think it's funny how he uses symbols of "thumbs up" to symbolize how he's superior to everyone else.  However, he's an American, which, according to him is a useless term that denotes shit, and he puts himself higher than everyone else.

Aren't you still an American sir?

And if that's the case, go to your local government agency and declare yourself no longer American.  They won't care.  Just do it and save yourself some time.  You don't have to be a legal citizen to live here, as we all know with the immigration policy


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Have to take a break........one of my Commie friends is on the phone right now.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 21, 2005)

sweet dreams mother fucker....................*giggle*


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You have your answer.................stop and read the thread for once and you will see it




No, your argument is continuously disrespect, with no mention of the flaws this country has.  You keep saying how terrible it is but don't give reasons... why?

And I hate the french because the french hate us.  If we were in trouble they wouldn't help us whatsoever.  I'm glad those muslims tore up their country.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

Ya, I gotta go too.  I have better things to do than to sit here and argue with this ungrateful bitch.

At least it's nice to see how many people support this country (and I'm talking with sincerity).  Thanks for supporting our troops 


As for foreman, he'll get what's coming to him.  He doesn't understand karma, but what you don't understand certainly can hurt you.  I sure hope it does.

Have a shitty life foreman


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> well being that they're your family members "innocent" would be a bit exagerated..........and no I'd still sleep soundly at night and feel relaxed.


Go threaten some women in your neighborhood....It seems to be what your best at


----------



## Gardon (Nov 21, 2005)

And curlingcadys, isn't that feeling of wanting to heavily beat the fuck out of him make you feel so alive?  I haven't had that feeling in a while.

I think a close term is called bloodlust


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Ya, I gotta go too.  I have better things to do than to sit here and argue with this ungrateful bitch. *Really????? after 62 posts you just figured that out??*
> 
> At least it's nice to see how many people support this country (and I'm talking with sincerity).  Thanks for supporting our troops
> 
> ...


I'm back.................the Communist meeting has been moved th Thursday.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> No, your argument is continuously disrespect, with no mention of the flaws this country has.  You keep saying how terrible it is but don't give reasons... why?
> 
> *And I hate the french because the french hate us.*  If we were in trouble they wouldn't help us whatsoever.  I'm glad those muslims tore up their country.


Now thats some brilliant logic..................so how many times have you visited France?? What were the most interesting things about the trips???


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> sweet dreams mother fucker....................*giggle*


Enjoy your wet dreams about me


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And curlingcadys, isn't that feeling of wanting to heavily beat the fuck out of him make you feel so alive?  I haven't had that feeling in a while.
> 
> I think a close term is called bloodlust


Wanting and being able to do are two different things Jr.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Have to take a break........one of my Commie friends is on the phone right now.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> And curlingcadys, isn't that feeling of wanting to heavily beat the fuck out of him make you feel so alive?  I haven't had that feeling in a while.
> 
> I think a close term is called bloodlust







He's down! He's down.........no wait....it can't be? He's back up, this guys is the enegizer bunny.....you can't keep Foreman down...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Wait....what's that I hear? Is that the song from Rocky it can't be??? 
Ladies and gentleman this bout will go down in the anals of IM history as one of the greatest...This is Howard Cosell reporting to you form IM...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>








 I don't believe my eyes folks, Foreman's taking a beating tonight but he's still got fight in him....in fact he's waving his hand taunting them..


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

Interviewer (min0 lee): What's your prediction for the fight?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

OK, they didn't  get out of their corners but I'll show some more pretty ringgirls, are they not cute?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules: My prediction? 



Pain.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Interviewer (min0 lee): What's your prediction for the fight?


Well it looks like Foreman taken a beating in this fight but He???s going to box intelligently, he???s going to box at a high tempo and I think he will stop them in nine rounds.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't believe my eyes folks, Foreman's taking a beating tonight but he's still got fight in him....in fact he's waving his hand taunting them..


I reject the challenge, 'cause cfs3,Gardon and Curlingcadys are no challenge, but I'll be happy to beat up on them some more.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Look! It's Don King.....Don! Do you have anything to say?







Only in America...hahahahhaha







There you have it folks.....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

No, I don't hate Gardon . I pity the fool.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2005)

anyone want to brief us on the exchange here?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> anyone want to brief us on the exchange here?


same old same old


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> anyone want to brief us on the exchange here?


Nope, you must suffer like the rest of us.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

"I love boxing. Where else do two grown men prance around in satin underwear, fighting over a belt? ... The one who wins gets a purse. They do it in gloves. It's the accessory connection I love."


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> same old same old


 so you made a comment, someone didnt like it, and then you proceeded to be a dickhead for your's and mines amusement?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Nope, you must suffer like the rest of us.


 Damn you, beautiful.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

It started with pushups then it became a fight over who would win my honor, Foreman put up a valient fight over me but this new kid flash gordan shows some promise.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> so you made a comment, someone didnt like it, and then you proceeded to be a dickhead for your's and mines amusement?


Basically


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> so you made a comment, someone didnt like it, and then you proceeded to be a dickhead for your's and mines amusement?


Well my comment was very harsh. But isn't it always


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It started with pushups then it became a fight over who would win my honor, Foreman put up a valient fight over me but this new kid flash gordan shows some promise.


 forget flash.  i've got my mind on josh beckett, and josh beckett on my mind.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 21, 2005)

Did he sign up with Boston yet?


----------



## god hand (Nov 21, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just the facts......................no different then the ones you love to post   sucks when they don't suit your purpose or hate.


 OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNED!


----------



## god hand (Nov 21, 2005)

I think pushups are a great...............hahahhaahhahahahahhahhahahahhahahhahahahahhahahaahahaha!

No one gives a fuck about what I think pushups!


cfs3, This is the worst country to live in. You hate blacks, but what are you going to do about the 12 million illegal mexicans and going? I rape your mother and what do I get? 10 years probation. I didnt like that slut anyway because she snitched on my mother for drinking out of the for whites only fountain.   I also made your 7 year old daughter suck my dick, but dont worry tho, I have a problem and your going to pay for my therapy when I'm in jail for about 8 years. When I get out I'm going to buy a house next to yours  A medical condition is the reason I killed your brother. I mean its not my fault, its my medical condition  I could go on, but youll never understand.  




Foreanuses, This is the best country in the world! You know why? Because you could die if you posted the BULLSHIT you posted in another country! Anybody that doesnt respect the men that fought for this country in world war II does not need to take another breath!                




If the US is the most powerful country in the world why havent we won a war in sixty years?


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I think pushups are a great...............hahahhaahhahahahahhahhahahahhahahhahahahahhahahaahahaha!
> 
> No one gives a fuck about what I think pushups!
> 
> ...






We have....were winning one right now.



Glad we still have the whites only drinking fountain...wouldn't want to catch a case


----------



## god hand (Nov 21, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a difference between winning and won!


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 21, 2005)

good response...  I guess w/ that approach will a "won" war on terror ever be achieved?


----------



## god hand (Nov 21, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> [/b]
> 
> Glad we still have the whites only drinking fountain...wouldn't want to catch a case


cfs3 mother snitched on her 43 years ago


----------



## god hand (Nov 21, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> good response...  I guess w/ that approach will a "won" war on terror ever be achieved?


Thats not up to us, thats up to the 1 billion muslims


----------



## garethhe (Nov 22, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> If the US is the most powerful country in the world why havent we won a war in sixty years?



Hmm...I didn't realize that the U.S. invasion of Afghanistan was sixty years ago already.

No wait, maybe god hand is referring to the Persian Gulf War?  Or was it the Cold War?


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

garethhe said:
			
		

> Hmm...I didn't realize that the U.S. invasion of Afghanistan was sixty years ago already.
> 
> No wait, maybe god hand is referring to the Persian Gulf War?  Or was it the Cold War?


I think he is referring to a real war...................not us beating up on some defenseless tribe  

WW2 was the last real war we won....................sorry but god hand is 100% correct


----------



## garethhe (Nov 22, 2005)

"real war" is a highly subjective phrase


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 22, 2005)

Foreman you are the prime example of a complete waist of human life and dont rate to be called an American.  You deserve 2 things, 1. to have your entire estate entraped in a claymore blast zone on X-mas (to take care of your entire family to ensure there is no more reproduction) anyone who survived would be bathed in napalm and 2. to put you on a plane and fly you to Iraq and have you sent to an Army or Marine base to give your speech on your views of troops in the military so you can catch the worst beating you could ever imagine. #1 could be arranged #2 probably would never happen being you're obviously a person who just loves to run his mouth to hear himself talk but if confronted would become speachless very quickly. The "Big mouth, little balls" club- so many members but nobody deserves the title President of that club like you do.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow!  When I left this thread yesterday, it was an argument about pushups.  Then it became a gang rape attempt on one member and his OPINION.  That's right his opinion.  You guys were reeled in by someone's opinion and proceeded to make asses of yourselves for several pages.  I have served in the military for almost 10 years, and have no problem continuing to do so.  So, what if ForemanRules thinks I'm crazy for serving my country?  He's entitled to this, as it's his right.  Just as it's my right to serve and Gordon's right to join as well.  I commend him for volunteering, as I've always believed it to be an honorable thing to do.  It just disheartened me to see so much anger and emotion directed inward towards our own people, when you can channel that energy towards something more beneficial.  
I guess what I'm trying to say is.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................pushups can be a beneficial part of your workout when used in moderation to effectively push your chest workout to it's highest intensity.


----------

